# Aquatic Life fixtures now in



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

36" with led, six bulb, includes the bulbs, mounting legs. built in timer etc. price is $399, the 48" six bulb with same features is $499.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey flavio, WOW!!! great price for the 36" unit. I can't even find that price for the same unit in the states. Are u sure thats not a type-o. 36"- 6 bullb unit for $399 sounds too good to pass up.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Prices are correct. The 36" is promo price for now. We still have 48" units and more 36" arriving in a week as i ran out. Good deals for sure.


----------



## mcmug (Oct 26, 2011)

any 24"? thanks



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Prices are correct. The 36" is promo price for now. We still have 48" units and more 36" arriving in a week as i ran out. Good deals for sure.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

24" four bulb unit with built in timer, 2 one watt lunar led, includes all bulbs, legs etc. sell for $279. thanks


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Aquatic life fixtures*

Hey flavio, just wanted to know if u still had the 36" - 6 bulb fixtures for $399 in stock, thanks.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I do have one in stock at $399.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Aquatic life fixtures*

sweet!!! I might pass by this weekend and pick it up.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Flavio, just wondering if u can get ahold of the 20" fixture of the same model. 4- 18w bulbs, 2 lunar 1w bulbs, built in timer, mounting legs. And what your price would be, thanks.


----------



## BillB (Jan 26, 2012)

*Aquatic Life T5*

Hi there - I dont know if you can help me, but I am looking for only Aquatic Life 2 x 39 watt T5 bulb unit, with legs to hold the unit up off of the tank. Is this something you have as well - and if so how much.????
Thanks.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

hey just wondering if you guys repair these fixtures or know of someone in the area that might?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi bill, i can get a price tomorow and let you know.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

mrobson said:


> hey just wondering if you guys repair these fixtures or know of someone in the area that might?


Do you know whats wrong with it? Ie: no power, half power, timer etc.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Do you know whats wrong with it? Ie: no power, half power, timer etc.


i have no idea i came home nothing was on, the timer lights up very very slightly you can only see the light on an angle or in the dark.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

BillB said:


> Hi there - I dont know if you can help me, but I am looking for only Aquatic Life 2 x 39 watt T5 bulb unit, with legs to hold the unit up off of the tank. Is this something you have as well - and if so how much.????
> Thanks.[/QUOT
> 
> $119 for said fixture.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

mrobson said:


> i have no idea i came home nothing was on, the timer lights up very very slightly you can only see the light on an angle or in the dark.


Hmm, usualy the timer will have no power. this can be fixed by swapping it out. i suspect its still the timer with a burnt out board. Aquatic Life doesnt give parts for stores to repair, hence you may have to call them to obtain parts. if it was wiring or burnt cap we could fix in store.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

dimples76 said:


> Hey Flavio, just wondering if u can get ahold of the 20" fixture of the same model. 4- 18w bulbs, 2 lunar 1w bulbs, built in timer, mounting legs. And what your price would be, thanks.


 hey flavio, just wanted to repost.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, will quote tomrow.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Sorry, will quote tomrow.


cool, thanks flavio, also if u can possibly get 18"- 18w bulbs such as ATI, Korallen-zuct, guiesseman, etc. for this unit other then the stock bulbs.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem, ill see who offers 18" bulbs as im not sure off hand, if kz or giessmam has them its no issue as were authorized dealers for both, just not sure if they have 18". Ill look into it.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Kevin, the 4 bulb 18" with lunars and timer sells for $275. giessmann doesnt offer a 18" bulb, im waiting to hear back from KZ, i know in the past your hard pressed to find any of the German bulb mfr. that make an 18" bulb. ill let you know either way,


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Hi Kevin, the 4 bulb 18" with lunars and timer sells for $275. giessmann doesnt offer a 18" bulb, im waiting to hear back from KZ, i know in the past your hard pressed to find any of the German bulb mfr. that make an 18" bulb. ill let you know either way,


Hey Flavio thanks for getting back to me so quickly. Another reason why i support lfs's such as yours. Can u believe that Big Als tried to sell me that exact unit for $100 more than what your selling it for. CRAZY. Thanks again.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

no problem.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Flavio, just wondering if u still have or can get the Aquaticlife 4x24w 24" fixtures that u were selling for $279.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

*aquaticlife fixture*



dimples76 said:


> Hey Flavio, just wondering if u still have or can get the Aquaticlife 4x24w 24" fixtures that u were selling for $279.


repost....


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem ,im away at the moment visiting suppliers out of country till tuesday morning, pls send me an email and ill confirm stock tues or wed, thx


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

no problem on fixture kevin, about a week for delivery time..


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry for a dumb question but what do you guys think of Aquatic Life's warranty and customer service? They are based in Calif right?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail and got a reply same day.

The reply asked me to phone them.

(It was a complicated question)

Lee


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you still have the 24" fixture in stock?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, We havent had an issue with a fixture that required warranty, All the aquatic life fixtures are modular, if a ballast is required or timer malfunctions, its a matter of unplugging and removing, and instaling new one. if its a wiring issue we are able to fix instore as opposed to shipping the whole fixture for something that may be trivial, this applies to most of the lighting we carry. hope this helps.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you cary parts for the Aquatic life Fixtures? I will likely be looking for a Ballast and some Blue Led's.

Lee


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

For out of warranty you would have to contact aquatic life, im sure they will sell them direct ot you. They dont authorize retailers to carry spare parts.....


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a shame about the spare parts. The big light fixtures (I have a 72 inch 4 bulb unit) are a pretty big investement and I like to buy stuff locally. I think I'm going to go back to buying the two bulb light fixtures. They are a bit more disposable. Thanks anyway.

Lee


----------



## werdna (Mar 21, 2012)

*any thing for a 72 " 155 gallon bowfront??,,,*

Looking for the best light for this tank !?. Still need the light, black gravel (fresh water ). Thanks !!!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> It's a shame about the spare parts. The big light fixtures (I have a 72 inch 4 bulb unit) are a pretty big investement and I like to buy stuff locally. I think I'm going to go back to buying the two bulb light fixtures. They are a bit more disposable. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee, you should try and call them prior to discounting them, alot of the larger companies are pretty good with end user customer service, they just dont issue parts after warranty or id have no issue supplying you,


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

They sent me replacement led for my unit with no problems. Great customer service


----------

